# Congratulations, Belén 10.000 patoposts



## Philippa

*Dear Belén,
Well done and thank you for reaching such a huge milestone 
Here's to the next 10 000! 
Love Philippa *


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Gracias Belén* * *


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas felicidades, mi querida y admirada Belén.  ¡Que cumplas muchos aportes más!!!  Eres una de las estrellas de WordReference.

Un abrazo desde Miami
Soledad


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Belén. Ojalá sigamos viéndonos los próximos 10.000, aunque últimamente no coincidimos muchos, y se nota, te echamos de menos.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Belén!

¡Felicitaciones! Ya 10K suena a una de esas maratones...  Todos agradecemos tu aporte a mantener activo y aceitado el motor del WR, y por dar la mano siempre que se te necesita.

Un abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## Vanda

Belencita, sempre tão moderada e certeira em suas exposições... Um _cê _para você!


----------



## RIU

Hola,

Felicidades Belen, un placer.

RIU


----------



## belén

Ostras, ya sé que sonará a mentira pero os juro que no me había dado cuenta hasta que vagabundeando por los "nuevos posts" he visto mi nombre 

Me ha hecho muchísima ilusión, muchas gracias por acordaros de mi y seguiré dandoos la patolata, ¡no lo dudéis!


----------



## EmilyD

...Y tan joven, tambien !!  

Amazing and inspiring!  

Fondly, Nomi


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Felicidades Belén

(A ver si vienes a visitarnos en el ES-FR)
10000 besos.


----------



## cirrus

Belen, well done for reaching the patillion mark.  I wonder whether other foreros saw you on tour the other day.


----------



## nichec

OMG, 10000 ducks 

Congratulations


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones por la constancia, Belén!!


----------



## Mei

Moltes felicitats Belén i moltes gràcies per tot. 

Mei


----------



## Fernita

*Mis felicitaciones para ti Belén y además todo mi agradecimiento por tu gran dedicación. Creo que eres un ejemplo de moderadora.*
*Muchas gracias,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

10,000? Well, I knew that ducks had quite a reserve of stamina, but still...

Still, don't you think it is a bit too much, there?

Never mind, I'm fond of ducks, anyway.

Ooops, wrong pic!  Er... How about a big hug, then?

Congrats, belén!


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Wow... 10000?? ¡Que increíble!
Muchísimas felicidades Belén y gracias por ser siempre tan lista para ayudarnos.

Un cordial saludo,
Cristina.


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, guapísima! Eso merece un aplauso bien fuerte ... y algún que otro trocito det turrón de chocolate, jejejej... 

Besotes,

Gévy


----------



## Moritzchen

Hay Belén! Cada vez que me regañas o me borras sé que me mandé una metida de pata! Te agradezco tu guía y tus aportes, tu calidez y tu sentido del humor. Espero que llegues al fantastillón!

Eso de "fantastillón" no es mío sino de Umberto Eco.


----------



## krolaina

¡¡FELICIDADES BELÉN!! Madrid debe estresarte mucho para que nos tengas tan abandonaditos... 

Por cierto, haciendo honor a tu nombre habrás puesto Belén en estas fechas,no? 

Un cuak-muak y felices 10000!!

Carol


----------



## belén

Holaaaaaa:

¡Un patobelén!! ¡Es lo máximo! Quiero quiero quiero quieroooo.

Muchas gracias a todos por los regalitos y las palabras tan lindas hacia mi patopersona 

Krokro, no me riñas, por fa, pues aunque resido en Madrid, me paso todo el día entre isla y Península, apenas he podido disfrutar de mi re-nueva ciudad de adopción. De ahí que esté desaparecida... A ver si me arraigo un poquillo...


----------



## Dudu678

Eso, a ver si arraigas. 

Felicidades y... uff... da un poco de vértigo el número de cinco cifras.

¡Cuac!

Me gusta el patopato de patonavidad con su patogorrito. ¡Es patogenial!


----------



## fsabroso

belén said:


> Ostras, ya sé que sonará a mentira pero os juro que no me había dado cuenta hasta que vagabundeando por los "nuevos posts" he visto mi nombre
> 
> Me ha hecho muchísima ilusión, muchas gracias por acordaros de mi y seguiré dandoos la patolata, ¡no lo dudéis!


Patita:

Recien veo este hilo, por favor, mis sinceras felicitaciones por todo ese gran trabajo y ayuda que brindas en estos foros.

*Muchas Gracias!*

Fsabroso​


----------



## DearPrudence

*Coin coin coin, coin coin. Coin coin !!**


* In French duck, it means: "Congratulations, Belén !! How impressive !"


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Belén, que no se diga que te vienes a Madrid para que luego no te cunda. 

Como verás, bien arraigados en los Madriles, haberlos, haylos. Patos gatos. Saludos, 

Patos del Foro


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡ Patofelicidades, Belén !!!*

Mira, un amigo... 
que me dice que tras los diez mil, ya puedes ponerte la corona de jefa, pero cuidado, ¡que no sabes cuantos seguidores tienes!


----------



## Eugin

Uhh!!! ¡Una integrante más del club de los cinco dígitos!!!! Pero esto es una _requetepatofiesta_!!!
Esta ocasión merece un brindis con todo el banquete necesario y un saludo felino para el superpato de los foros!!!

¡Gracias Belén por tanto trabajo y dedicación! ¡Felicitaciones!!!


----------

